# What Clen + T3 dosages have you used?



## Enigma (Jul 10, 2005)

Need to shed 2 stone of fat   but have an underactive Thyroid so normal diat +cardio just won't shift it.

Having done plenty of research I can see that using Clenbuterol + T3 is a highly regarded system of getting the best fat-burning from your cardio work, but there seems a lot of variation in doses.

What dosages do you guys use, and how long a cycle to you run before tapering off?

I've also read a couple of articles that say the above is now the SECOND best choice, the first being DNP. I can't find a definition of this, so what is it?

Cheers guys


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 13, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest DNP in ANY research, it's too dangerous.  Clenbuterol should be used on a 2 week on , 2 week off basis, while T3 should NOT be used for longer than 30 days at one research time.

thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2005)

yep, if you take too much DNP, you die!


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 13, 2005)

I would avoid using T3 while not on gear. Clen should do the trick if your diet is on point.


----------

